

Bolivia’s Subway in the Sky - percept
http://www.nytimes.com/video/world/americas/100000003039903/bolivias-subway-in-the-sky.html

======
percept
Text:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/17/world/americas/with-
subway...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/17/world/americas/with-subway-in-
the-sky-valley-meets-plateau.html)

